# My Employment Interview by AHC



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
*
Verification 1:*

An email was sent to HR of company 1, roughly 68 days after visa lodge, the email was generic and requested sanctity of the two letters submitted by self as evidence of employment. HR had called the person who issued me rnr letter asking whether the letter is issued by him or someone else, HR asked him about his signature. I am not sure what HR has replied to DIBP/Aus High Commission, but I think there was something which lured them to go for verification 2.

*Verification 2:*

Today I had an intuition that I should read the R&R letter submitted by me, but due to some business I was not able to do check that out, however in my mind I went through the images of rnr letter, just mummed the salient points and off to usual business. 

I never thought the intuition will become reality.

At around 4.30pm, my phone rang and it was from Australian High Commission, Delhi ( I have the number saved in my phonebook). For a moment I was lost, who is this “Aus High Commission”, what they want from me, then it came to me that I have filed visa and people receive call from Aus High Commission regarding employment interview or verifications. So all my senses came back and started supporting me. 

Introduction 
It was XXXXXXX on the other side of phone, she enquired whom she is speaking to, then asked whether I have filed a visa application for Australia, I confirmed the same by answering visa subclass I have applied, then she said this is a generic call they conduct for all the applicants to gather basic information regarding employment and education wrt the visa. Furthermore she said she is going to ask some questions for which I am not supposed to refer any documents or any other thing, I replied that I am at workplace/site and it is not possible to refer anything.

Education
First question was regarding date of birth, then it moved on to educational background, I started with schooling and all but she asked me to tell about bachelors, I told about the college from where I did graduation, she asked whether it was a regular course or distant learning. I assured her that I was on campus for four years and course completed on MM/YYYY. 

Company 1
She then asked where I went after bachelors; I told about my first job, she asked about joining location, designation at time of joining. I told about the places I have been posted at. She asked whether it was a full time or part time job, then it went on to the RnR letter, she asked me to tell what I did in 1st company, what roles I delivered, I remembered whatever I have written in the letter, I told mostly all the roles/responsibilities I have taken care of during my tenure at 1st company, she then asked me who I was reporting to, at what designation I left that company. One thing was discussed for long – why the reporting manager has not issued me the rnr letter, I gave my reasons, then told about the person who has issued my rnr letter in company 1. He asked name of person I was working under when I left company 1. After a pause she said that I have told very much same as to what is written in the rnr letter, I told that I remember the letter very well because I had a hard time to obtain this letter, to this day I am struggling with HR of company 1 to issue me a detailed experience certificate instead of service certificate. I told other things also wrt my struggle and ways to obtain rnr letter from HR, which better be confidential. She also asked about the last payment I drew there, I frankly said that I couldn’t remember the exact figure but my basic salary was Rs xxxxx, she then asked to tell gross, I gave a figure and told this doesn’t include variable pay. Variable pay – performance bonus and house rent etc. she asked me about the exact thing I had done and what was my role in that. I explained about building construction and stages involved plus my role in work certification and monitoring wrt quality aspects. 

It was raining heavily and voice was disturbed, call disconnected in between, but she called back again and it continued, before call was cut I was explaining about the instruments I used in company 1 and company 2 and what is the technological difference between the two, advantages of one over other. Item in discussion was total station, theodolite and dumpy level. 


Company 2
She asked where did I go to after company 1, I replied by telling date of leaving company 1, date of joining company 2 along with name of the company 2. She asked whether I know person Mr Y who has issued me rnr letter for company 2, and how I know this person, I told that I was working under this person and now Mr Y has been promoted and looking after other area, she asked to whom I report currently and what is the name and designation of my new manager. She then asked me to tell about the current roles and responsibilities. I dictated them all. She then asked whether this is a full time job or part time. She asked me about the salary I am getting for past three months. I told her net and gross figures, not exact but correct to thousandth place. She then asked to explain what I do, and once again reminded not to refer any document. This time I assured her that I am not referring to any document. I told my current roles how I do, what is the need of my role. She asked whether I am doing the same thing or something else, I told that one activity is over and I am controlling next activity. 

Call ended with the word that this is all the information we needed, department shall contact you again if any further information is required.

Once again I have an intuition that there will be more verification wrt my visa application. 

*One significant thing* – during the conversation, she was carefully noting each and every word I said, she even interrupted me more than twice and asked to say slowly as she is noting down the things.

Total duration of conversation was around 20-25 mins.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...


Thanks Sultan. Situation very well put in words.. this write up will help other applicants to know how detailed the verification call can be and they can prepare accordingly..

Now let us hope that next would be your Grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Vikas.... and thanks to the forum and its members for sharing their experiences


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Education
> First question was regarding date of birth, then it moved on to educational background, I started with schooling and all but she asked me to tell about bachelors, I told about the college from where I did graduation, she asked whether it was a regular course or distant learning. I assured her that I was on campus for four years and course completed on MM/YYYY.


Does distance education have any problem?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Viaan said:


> Does distance education have any problem?


No exact idea about that.

but i think the risk minimizes if the skill assessment body have certified your education equivalent to Australian Standards.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> No exact idea about that.
> 
> but i think the risk minimizes if the skill assessment body have certified your education equivalent to Australian Standards.



Yeah i have got a positive assessment from CPA Australia, just got worried reading your thread 

I got my invitation on 10th and i am gathering all documents for the visa lodge.


----------



## kki (Feb 19, 2015)

*Can please tell me the number*



sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...


Hi can you please tell form where did you get the number or how to search it from google or please send the same to my message box of this portal if possible?


----------



## usman81 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi

My case was lodged in Aug 2015. CO asked for medicals and PCC in march 2016 which i have uploaded too.

Yesterday i got call from Austrailian embassy from my home country and they asked about my job. I told them the company i am working with. They said we were unable to contact your employer thatswhy your case was closed. I then have them HR manager's cell phone number and email address. They called her and verified it.

I dont know the update yet and what will happen next. I am not sure if they were satisfied with it or not. 

Anyone gone through same situation?

Thanks
Usman


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

....


----------



## usman81 (Jan 11, 2016)

I submitted employment reference letter, salary slips.



usman81 said:


> Hi
> 
> My case was lodged in Aug 2015. CO asked for medicals and PCC in march 2016 which i have uploaded too.
> 
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

usman81 said:


> Hi
> 
> My case was lodged in Aug 2015. CO asked for medicals and PCC in march 2016 which i have uploaded too.
> 
> ...


Are you sure they called and verified with HR, if all goes right then you shall get it soon


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details!! and Best of Luck!!
I don't remember the exact dates when i joined company one, left it and joined the second one..... this call sounds scary!! I hope I won't get a verification call


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Thanks Vikas.... and thanks to the forum and its members for sharing their experiences


Thanks to Your great contribution


----------



## pdhadhal (Apr 22, 2014)

If possible can you mention the phone number here ? This is just the case we can get alert at work place if they call during working hours


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

Subscribing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

I would like to share my experience.
I received a call from Australian High Commission on 16th september. The lady on the phone asked me just my name, DOB and my employer name. I responded to it. Then she said that they have sent an email to my employer HR department and the HR reverted to them that they cannot share the details of the active employees to anyone outside without their consent. I asked her if she want some information then ask me but she responded that She wants my company HR to respond.
I was on leave that day, so called the concerned HR personnel over her mobile, but she doesn't responded well. So two days including the weekend went by.
On 20th september , I again get call from the AHU and the same lady asked me if I contacted the HR. I told them that my HR is not reachable and unwilling to co operate. She then told me that this is already very late and please try to contact any other person in the department, I said Ok and then cut the call.
I immediately contacted the HR manager of the concerned department, who told me to mail them my query. The team responded my query that they would not be able to disclose any active employees information with anyone outside.
Today, I had a call with the person who responded to the AHU, she said that, she is not able to find any such mail as they receive hundreds of mail on a daily basis. Then she asked me to tell them the email Id of the sender from AHU, so they could search their mailbox. But I didn't have their email ID. So I told them to get back when I have AHC mail Id.

Then I tried contacting the AHU over their customer care number but the person just after listing that I applied for GSM skilled visa, directed my call to mumbai in the Visa and Citizenship Enquiries. They were also unable to help me.
Since then I didn't receive any call from AHU. Is everything fine? What to do now?I am really worried?
Please help guys...Did anyone have any email ID of AHU from which they send the email to HR.

Thanks a lot..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> I would like to share my experience.
> I received a call from Australian High Commission on 16th september. The lady on the phone asked me just my name, DOB and my employer name. I responded to it. Then she said that they have sent an email to my employer HR department and the HR reverted to them that they cannot share the details of the active employees to anyone outside without their consent. I asked her if she want some information then ask me but she responded that She wants my company HR to respond.
> I was on leave that day, so called the concerned HR personnel over her mobile, but she doesn't responded well. So two days including the weekend went by.
> On 20th september , I again get call from the AHU and the same lady asked me if I contacted the HR. I told them that my HR is not reachable and unwilling to co operate. She then told me that this is already very late and please try to contact any other person in the department, I said Ok and then cut the call.
> ...


this is not a case to be worried, your HR have said that "they don't disclose information of active employees", that very well proves that you are working in the organization, second thing which AHC wants from HR is whether you are working in the same Rnr as indicated in your letter, this point is not getting confirmed

I forgot to ask how many points you had in EOI ??


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for your response..
I have submitted a self SD stating 10 of my duties as I have contacted my HR,Managers and senior colleagues as well who all refused to sign or give me such letter.
I have claimed 5 points for experience.
What could be done, please help...


----------



## Telecomaster (Jun 26, 2016)

Telecomaster said:


> Fellows, ‎
> I meant to raise my concerns in public hoping anyone had experience or any ideas enlighten us with his ‎valuable inputs..‎
> 
> *Approaching current employer*
> ...



Hello Sultan
I'm really glad to find out a thread about this serious issue. Above quoted post I raised in the visa gang thread, and I didn't get quite good answers, so I thought I can re-post here maybe we can get some insights

reading about your experience taught me many things I was wondering about, however I'm still so worried and anxious about this process because there are more questions still unanswered

are u familiar with any of the above queries?

thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Telecomaster said:


> Hello Sultan
> I'm really glad to find out a thread about this serious issue. Above quoted post I raised in the visa gang thread, and I didn't get quite good answers, so I thought I can re-post here maybe we can get some insights
> 
> reading about your experience taught me many things I was wondering about, however I'm still so worried and anxious about this process because there are more questions still unanswered
> ...



ally Posted by Telecomaster View Post
Fellows, ‎
I meant to raise my concerns in public hoping anyone had experience or any ideas enlighten us with his ‎valuable inputs..‎

Approaching current employer
It is very likely that the current employer may take it aggressively if he knew about your intention to ‎leave him, which may happen when the AHC guys approach him!‎
The question is how they are dealing with a situation like this? Considering that it is possible that your ‎employer fire you, and your visa gets rejected, which will be a total disaster, I think we can agree on ‎that!‎. * if you are super confident that your current employer may mess up the things than keep them informed that you have applied a tourist visa for Australia and for verification they may call HR *

Dealing with negative feedback
Some employers deals with ex-employees with suspicion. They may suspect that the employee is on ‎to something legal against them maybe, which may drive them to deny their relationship with you.‎
Not only this, it is possible that you left your previous employers in a bad term due to any reason, and ‎they might give a negative feedback just for spite!‎
Again, how does AHC deal with something like that, especially that you already provided all types of ‎documents which are more powerful than this poor phone call, for instance, the bank statement and ‎governmental paperwork like social insurance, tax ..etc *i think DIBP sometimes accept these kind of not-so-good relation, if in doubt applicant should avoid claiming experience points from such companies, it is my advice, experts may differ on this*

Finally
If you think logically, you’ll find no use to verify a decent piece of paper issued by a bank or ‎government by a phone call maybe picked up by a not-too-much bright individual ‎
Verifying designation, R&R I can understand, but again, how they can do that without damaging your ‎relationship with your current employer, or putting your fate between a hostile previous employer’s ‎hands..‎
*that is the risk we had to take if we want to claim experience points otherwise we should think of excelling in english or using partner points etc*


All, you are welcome to participate..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Thanks for your response..
> I have submitted a self SD stating 10 of my duties as I have contacted my HR,Managers and senior colleagues as well who all refused to sign or give me such letter.
> I have claimed 5 points for experience.
> What could be done, please help...


i am sorry, i missed this post... what is your current situation ???


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Sultan,
Thanks for your post and congrats on your grant. 

Does the employment verification happen for all companies or only non-MNCs or is it just random or up to the CO ?
If you dont mind, could you please post or PM me which all companies you have worked for ?

I have not provided any RnR letters during visa lodge, as my agent told me that it is only required for ACS and not for visa lodging. I have provided all the other docs, including payslips, form16, experience and relieving letters. I have provided HR letter only for the current employer. Are these sufficient ? How many days after visa lodge or CO contact did this verification happen in your case ?
I have crossed 50 days since visa lodge and CO contacted once, asking for Resume.
Likely by when will I get a verification call, if there is any?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Sultan,
> Thanks for your post and congrats on your grant.
> 
> Does the employment verification happen for all companies or only non-MNCs or is it just random or up to the CO ?
> ...


As far as I am aware of employment verifications with employer it happened with employer 1 only, No news about the same with employer 2

if you are claiming points for work experience then you need to provide rnr letters, the HR letter you gave sounds good

it happened around 4 months post visa lodge


it is not mandatory that your case will be put to employment verification

all the best

sending you a pm


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> As far as I am aware of employment verifications with employer it happened with employer 1 only, No news about the same with employer 2
> 
> if you are claiming points for work experience then you need to provide rnr letters, the HR letter you gave sounds good
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
I have provided HR letter only for the current employer, which states that I am currently employed in that company. Is that sufficient ?

I have given the RnR letter to my agent but he didnt upload it to the portal, saying that it is not necessary.
Getting a little scared now on what will happen.
Also, have you provided your resume? My CO asked me for the resumes of both me and my husband. But I am not claiming points for spouse. Will any verification happen for my husband also ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I have provided HR letter only for the current employer, which states that I am currently employed in that company. Is that sufficient ?
> 
> I have given the RnR letter to my agent but he didnt upload it to the portal, saying that it is not necessary.
> ...


it will be better to provide rnr letter in case you are claiming experience points

resume - better to provide that

verification wont be done for spouse's employment, they may check authenticity of relation


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> it will be better to provide rnr letter in case you are claiming experience points
> 
> resume - better to provide that
> 
> verification wont be done for spouse's employment, they may check authenticity of relation


Did you claim employments points, how many? Is it possible if call all employment irrelevant in EOi and claiming other points such PTE,?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Did you claim employments points, how many? Is it possible if call all employment irrelevant in EOi and claiming other points such PTE,?


yes i claimed 10 points for experience

if you can manage to score 60 or more in EOI then you can think of not claiming experience points and marking them as not relevant


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> yes i claimed 10 points for experience
> 
> if you can manage to score 60 or more in EOI then you can think of not claiming experience points and marking them as not relevant


Thanks buddy, can I set up 2 eoi's like one for 190 and one for 189?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks buddy, can I set up 2 eoi's like one for 190 and one for 189?


Yes

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Employment Verification*

Hi,
If I have provided SD (not on the company letterhead ) for RnR from a senior colleague, will the CO/AHC still write to or call HR or my organisation to verify the same or only me and the person who has signed the SD will be questioned?

I am asking this coz most organisations in India will not like that to happen


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Brane said:


> Hi,
> If I have provided SD (not on the company letterhead ) for RnR from a senior colleague, will the CO/AHC still write to or call HR or my organisation to verify the same or only me and the person who has signed the SD will be questioned?
> 
> I am asking this coz most organisations in India will not like that to happen


i have seen AHC sending the SD to HR for verification, but that is not done in every case which involves SD


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*My Employment Verification exp*

Jus wanted to share my employment verification experience

Points claimed : 10 (exp >5 yrs)

My work history

I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
Company-1 (Chennai) : SD signed by my Boss. 
Company-2 (Singapore) : SD signed by my colleague
Company-3 (Singapore) : SD signed by my senior colleague
Company-4 (Singapore) : No Referral Letter Submitted.
*Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
Company-6 (Mohali) : Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
Company-7 (Bangalore) : Letter Head by HR
Company-8 (Chennai) : SD signed by my colleague*

ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics) 

However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.

DIBP requested my signed consent letter addressing my employer (no 5) to share my employment info with DIBP on Feb 22/2017. Sent on the same day attaching to the same email.

I did not receive any AHC call.

Im not sure on what basis the verification happened for company 5 (didnt receive any feedback from my Bosses there also)

No feedback regarding employment verification for company 6/7/8 too.......


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i have seen AHC sending the SD to HR for verification, but that is not done in every case which involves SD


If some has not mentioned HR details in SD which usually people don't prefer to mention in SD, in that case will AHC do verification by calling the applicant and or the colleague who signed SD?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sabhishek982 said:


> If some has not mentioned HR details in SD which usually people don't prefer to mention in SD, in that case will AHC do verification by calling the applicant and or the colleague who signed SD?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


AHC does verification based on their choice and/or advised by DIBP. it is not tough to reach the HR when I am verifying credentials of a potential immigrant into my country


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

Sultan bro, can u tell us after roughly hw many days after verifying with your company you had call from AHC. I had my employer verification at my present employer after about 300 days from visa lodge last month. And my HR replied positively. 
Can I still be expecting AHC to call me.? 
If so roughly when..?


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

I have worked in 4 companies.

First company 2 years exp has been termed as not relevant by ACS.

So do I need to submit all the documents like pay slips, tax docs, bank statements etc along with RnR HR letter, service letter for the first company as it is deducted by the ACS.

I have uploaded all the docs pertaining to the exp considered by ACS.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

naveen1224 said:


> I have worked in 4 companies.
> 
> First company 2 years exp has been termed as not relevant by ACS.
> 
> ...



you need to upload documents for which you are claiming experience points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramarajan_me said:


> Sultan bro, can u tell us after roughly hw many days after verifying with your company you had call from AHC. I had my employer verification at my present employer after about 300 days from visa lodge last month. And my HR replied positively.
> Can I still be expecting AHC to call me.?
> If so roughly when..?


in my case it happened within a span of 7-10 days


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...


Good one, thanks for saving it bhai.

Just a query, I have worked in 3 companies but not claimed points for the first company as ACS removed first 2 years.

When I lodged the visa, I only mentioned company 2 and 3 as I'm not claiming points for company-1.

My query is that when they call should I only answer them for company - 2 & 3 only as that's what I had claimed points for.

/syed


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

staokeer said:


> Good one, thanks for saving it bhai.
> 
> Just a query, I have worked in 3 companies but not claimed points for the first company as ACS removed first 2 years.
> 
> ...


have you mentioned about company 1 as "not relevant" in visa application ?? or anywhere in form 80, ideally you should mention all employments and mark them relevant/ not relevant as the case may be

when they call you should mention about your relevant employment, but if they specifically ask for company 1 then you shouldnt hesitate to mention about it and also say that it was not an employment relevant for your points claim


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> have you mentioned about company 1 as "not relevant" in visa application ?? or anywhere in form 80, ideally you should mention all employments and mark them relevant/ not relevant as the case may be
> 
> when they call you should mention about your relevant employment, but if they specifically ask for company 1 then you shouldnt hesitate to mention about it and also say that it was not an employment relevant for your points claim



Sorry,
In the EOI appln. I have added company-1 but clicked "NO" for "Is this employment related to the nominated application".
In the Form-80, I have added company-1.
I didn't upload any company-1 documents after I lodged the VISA because it's not relevant and I read somewhere that the CO's might not even look at it.

Hope I haven't done anything wrong.

/syed


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

staokeer said:


> Sorry,
> In the EOI appln. I have added company-1 but clicked "NO" for "Is this employment related to the nominated application".
> In the Form-80, I have added company-1.
> I didn't upload any company-1 documents after I lodged the VISA because it's not relevant and I read somewhere that the CO's might not even look at it.
> ...


all good.. nothing to worry now


----------



## megh87 (Sep 20, 2016)

Can PLease someone share the number from which Employment verification is done in india ?


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

I noticed that Sultan_Azam got his visa granted in Jan 2017, but validation took place 2 months later, on Mar 2017. Similarly for Mudassar who got visa grant in Apr 2017 but got validation calls a month later. How come that is possible?

Is it common for DIBP to validate after grant like this? It would be suck if you got a grant, then you left your job, sold your houses, stopped your kids education, ready to move, then they did job validation, contacted your bosses (who is still feeling sour that you just left your job on short notice) and decide to revoke your grant.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

akalisavn said:


> I noticed that Sultan_Azam got his visa granted in Jan 2017, but validation took place 2 months later, on Mar 2017. Similarly for Mudassar who got visa grant in Apr 2017 but got validation calls a month later. How come that is possible?
> 
> Is it common for DIBP to validate after grant like this? It would be suck if you got a grant, then you left your job, sold your houses, stopped your kids education, ready to move, then they did job validation, contacted your bosses (who is still feeling sour that you just left your job on short notice) and decide to revoke your grant.


You totally misunderstood, it is not the employment validation. Validation meant is activating(validating) the PR at Australia Immigration.
After getting the grant they visited Australia to activate their PR and back to their country/workplace. They will make their final move after a while upon their circumstances.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> I noticed that Sultan_Azam got his visa granted in Jan 2017, but validation took place 2 months later, on Mar 2017. Similarly for Mudassar who got visa grant in Apr 2017 but got validation calls a month later. How come that is possible?
> 
> Is it common for DIBP to validate after grant like this? It would be suck if you got a grant, then you left your job, sold your houses, stopped your kids education, ready to move, then they did job validation, contacted your bosses (who is still feeling sour that you just left your job on short notice) and decide to revoke your grant.


i think you are going in wrong direction

Validation - a short trip done to enter Australia before the initial entry date or "must make an entry before date", this is not a permanent move, this is short entry done to meet the IED condition, people do it when they plan to move permanently after winding up things at home and office

Edit - rvd have explained it very well


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Sultan Brother 
I received a call from AHC on 05 may 2017 
I lodged my visa on 25 june 2016. 
They ask questions you mentioned in the writeup. 
I got married in November so I provided them 1436 to add partner and 1022 form for circumstances changes. 
Now My wife health check up is done and I am done with all the requirements that is needed for the application to be complete. 

Questions are - 
1. is ahc going to interact my employers after calling me for the details? 
2. If yes, than how many days after I am expecting to get the grant ? and if no than how much time they take to process it to grant. 
3. Is there any other steps the do to finalize the grant after verification ? 

Appreciate your insights on the same. 

Thanks 
Nikhil Chawla


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Sultan Brother
> I received a call from AHC on 05 may 2017
> I lodged my visa on 25 june 2016.
> They ask questions you mentioned in the writeup.
> ...



congratulations for the new milestone in your life

1. AHC can contact your employers, give them a headsup, they can contact within 3-10 days
2. grant after AHC call, totally unpredictable
3. other steps, there may be some more checks which we are not aware of


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing this. It really helps to know what to expect and be prepared to respond appropriately.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

*Somewhat worried*

@Sultan_Azam

Bro, I have worked in two different organizations . 2.1 years in first & more than 5 years in second. And upon assessment ACS deducted my first employment and only consider my second employment as relevant. Do you think I possibly may encounter interview about my first employment too? I almost forget what I used to do there 🙊 as its been more than 5 years and work was on different platform than my current job. I am bit worried about it.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yousufkhan said:


> @Sultan_Azam
> 
> Bro, I have worked in two different organizations . 2.1 years in first & more than 5 years in second. And upon assessment ACS deducted my first employment and only consider my second employment as relevant. Do you think I possibly may encounter interview about my first employment too? I almost forget what I used to do there 🙊 as its been more than 5 years and work was on different platform than my current job. I am bit worried about it.


AHC wont be interested much in your non relevant experience, though you can brief idea about your job in that company


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> AHC wont be interested much in your non relevant experience, though you can brief idea about your job in that company


-
Many thanks bro.


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Nikhil,

Thanks for sharing your experience and good luck! 

Did you receive any other CO contact after 2nd Aug? I have also applied for ICT business analyst on 11 Dec 2016 but docs uploaded after 1st CO contact. I see that most Indian applicants go through verification and processing is slow for business analyst. I remember even "Cajn" onshore applicant had to wait for 208 days.

Is your case with Brisbane? Hope we get our grant soon.




nickchamp said:


> Hi Sultan Brother
> I received a call from AHC on 05 may 2017
> I lodged my visa on 25 june 2016.
> They ask questions you mentioned in the writeup.
> ...


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience and good luck!
> 
> ...


Hi 
So the CO interacted afterwards, I lodged a complaint on immi feedback system, after which the skilled support team and business support team interacted with me to add my wife details in the application lodged. 
After that no contact made by them except AHC which happened on 05 may 2017. 
AHC also asked regarding the relevant experience companies, RnR and details of designation. 
In the end i ask them, why its taking so much of time, what next you are going to do. 
AHC Person simply responded that he is going to build my case and send back to Adeliade CO. They are going to take a decision on my application. 

I did not like the way he asked all the questions, it was more of probing and checking. 

I am not sure whether they are going to interact my previous companies or not but i have already given the heads up to my organizations. 

Lets see, I have seen the cases in expat forums only , after ahc verification people are getting the grants after 5 months. 

Please suggest in what cases they reject the application. I am bit scared on the decision that they are going to take for my application. 

Regards


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Guys , share your numbers in my message text will add you guys on the wats app group , some of them in the group have reached aus and rest are just waiting for the grant . 
Regards


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

> I did not like the way he asked all the questions, it was more of probing and checking.


I guess that is EXACTLY what it was.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

nickchamp said:


> Guys , share your numbers in my message text will add you guys on the wats app group , some of them in the group have reached aus and rest are just waiting for the grant .
> Regards


I have sent you my number, please add me to whatsapp group.


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

hi sultan
could you pelase share ur contact no in messages
need some suggestion. 

Thankls and regards


----------



## afolaseg (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello house, I applied on the 13th of April and receive a commencement mail on the 26th of April. My HR told me our company customer service receive a call from AHC and requested for the HR number and they call the Him about 3times but he was on a call with our company business partners that was on the 12th of May. The AHC call was from Pretoria SouthAfrica. Ever since then, we haven't received any call or email from them. Will they call back or what next will I do? Anyone with this kind of experience pls?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

afolaseg said:


> Hello house, I applied on the 13th of April and receive a commencement mail on the 26th of April. My HR told me our company customer service receive a call from AHC and requested for the HR number and they call the Him about 3times but he was on a call with our company business partners that was on the 12th of May. The AHC call was from Pretoria SouthAfrica. Ever since then, we haven't received any call or email from them. Will they call back or what next will I do? Anyone with this kind of experience pls?


i think they will contact you next through email,


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

I have lodged visa application on last Feb 15th and CO contacted for PCC after 10days . I response march end . However, April beginning my company name has changed from XXXX to YYYYY due to one UAE based company bought big share . So, should I get new reference letter from HR regarding company name Changing or wait for CO. What I need to do ..

I am worried because they are updated new company name to my payslip, bank detail, tax .

Anyone went through this problem.

Welcome your most valuable reply.
Thx . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

worldking said:


> I have lodged visa application on last Feb 15th and CO contacted for PCC after 10days . I response march end . However, April beginning my company name has changed from XXXX to YYYYY due to one UAE based company bought big share . So, should I get new reference letter from HR regarding company name Changing or wait for CO. What I need to do ..
> 
> I am worried because they are updated new company name to my payslip, bank detail, tax .
> 
> ...


if possible give a statement from HR mentioning the name change of company


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> if possible give a statement from HR mentioning the name change of company




Thank you sultan brother . I will try to get it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi guys, generally at what time of the day, the delhi AHC guys call for employment verification? 

For example: is it known to be around afternoon 16:00 / morning 11:00

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi guys, generally at what time of the day, the delhi AHC guys call for employment verification?
> 
> For example: is it known to be around afternoon 16:00 / morning 11:00
> 
> Thanks!


I received a call around 4.30 pm, 

i believe they start office at 9 am, so they will start calling after 10 am or so, just my thought


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

hi sultan 
Please suggest 
AHC Interview happened on 05 may 2017 in my case 
Would it be a good idea to call the AHC delhi contact number where the verification happened with me. 
There is no progress been made yet by AHC for my profile. 

Hoping for immediate response 

regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> hi sultan
> Please suggest
> AHC Interview happened on 05 may 2017 in my case
> Would it be a good idea to call the AHC delhi contact number where the verification happened with me.
> ...


if you think your phone call to AHC will expedite your visa processing, then go ahead, good luck

when you call, the maximum reply you will get will be a standard generic one, I am sure you will try it, please share your experience with the forum

it is really tough to predict grant date, but still i think it will be better to be hopeful after July


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> if you think your phone call to AHC will expedite your visa processing, then go ahead, good luck
> 
> when you call, the maximum reply you will get will be a standard generic one, I am sure you will try it, please share your experience with the forum
> 
> it is really tough to predict grant date, but still i think it will be better to be hopeful after July




Hi Sultan,

I believe there might some logic when you say the grant will be after july? Can you share with us?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I believe there might some logic when you say the grant will be after july? Can you share with us?
> 
> ...


not necessary that all grants will be after July, but lot many reasons are there which are slowing down grant issue which needs time to get back on track

1. recent changes in visa rule which case officer will take some time to adapt to ( many things/working procedures arent published in media)

2. reduction of staff in DIBP

3. Number of visa to be issued for this year program is about to reach ceiling

these are the reasons which i see for lesser grants as compared to other months of the year, 

this all is just my thought and I can be 100% wrong


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Every one, 
Correct me on one thing here , 
If i am already invited and already lodged the visa, is there anything related to Ceiling or cap as i believe that is already taken care off at the time of EOI approval. 
Than why july month is considered to get the good number of grants 

Please throw some light.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Every one,
> Correct me on one thing here ,
> If i am already invited and already lodged the visa, is there anything related to Ceiling or cap as i believe that is already taken care off at the time of EOI approval.
> Than why july month is considered to get the good number of grants
> ...


visa cap/limits get exhausted by May/June and are refilled in July, hence long pending cases which were not granted due to this reason are cleared in July

you have nothing to worry about it,


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Every one,
> Correct me on one thing here ,
> If i am already invited and already lodged the visa, is there anything related to Ceiling or cap as i believe that is already taken care off at the time of EOI approval.
> Than why july month is considered to get the good number of grants
> ...


Interested to know as well


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> visa cap/limits get exhausted by May/June and are refilled in July, hence long pending cases which were not granted due to this reason are cleared in July
> 
> you have nothing to worry about it,


Hi Sultan 
But this Cap or ceiling limit , EOI approval i think covers this thing which is mentioned in Skillselect. 
Is Visa grant ceiling is different than the Skill select ones ? 
I have not read this thing anywhere on DIBP website , but we keep on discussing this on this forum

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Every one,
> Correct me on one thing here ,
> If i am already invited and already lodged the visa, is there anything related to Ceiling or cap as i believe that is already taken care off at the time of EOI approval.
> Than why july month is considered to get the good number of grants
> ...


visa cap/limits get exhausted by May/June and are refilled in July, hence long pending cases which were not granted due to this reason are cleared in July

you have nothing to worry about it,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Sultan
> But this Cap or ceiling limit , EOI approval i think covers this thing which is mentioned in Skillselect.
> Is Visa grant ceiling is different than the Skill select ones ?
> I have not read this thing anywhere on DIBP website , but we keep on discussing this on this forum
> ...


visa cap are different from invite ceiling mentioned in skillselect page


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> visa cap are different from invite ceiling mentioned in skillselect page


That answers my question 
DIBP is not having any communication on this on there website , this might be the case of security and privacy compliance. 

Does this visa cap applicable to 190 subclass also.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> That answers my question
> DIBP is not having any communication on this on there website , this might be the case of security and privacy compliance.
> 
> Does this visa cap applicable to 190 subclass also.


check this 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Its informative 
Thanks Sultan


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Great info, now I am worried and relieved at the same time. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

I was just wondering some people have been waiting for close to a year and recently they've had employment verification and visit to the office by AHC personnel recently. 

1.My question is do all of this happen for someone not claiming any experience at all? 

2.Have you come across someone who hasn't claimed any work experience and is still waiting for grant(or granted) for more than 6 months?

3.Finally are applicants w/o claiming work experience processed sooner than others?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

maraikayer said:


> I was just wondering some people have been waiting for close to a year and recently they've had employment verification and visit to the office by AHC personnel recently.
> 
> 1.My question is do all of this happen for someone not claiming any experience at all?
> 
> ...


1. 99% no, 1% yes

2. a guy reported this on EF but he didnt returned to answer what happened next, he hadnt claimed point for experience but AHC contacted his employer, that is the only case i have seen in that genre

3. comparatively sooner


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Sultan 
One more Question 
For one of my relevant employer i had an indian offer letter, 
during that tenure i went to london with secondment offer letter. 
According to the policy of the employer in that case i was offered the salary of GBP in UK for 6 month 
In immiaccount i have also attached the secondment offer letter - there i was offered a designation of IT Consultant. 
Since AHC is verifying the details , 
Will they also interact my employer in india as well in uk. 

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Sultan
> One more Question
> For one of my relevant employer i had an indian offer letter,
> during that tenure i went to london with secondment offer letter.
> ...


we cant predict exactly but they can contact anyone to verify the details


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddharth.krishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post and I am writing this post as I am concerned about my application. Some details first. I had applied for 189 with 65 points for Analyst programmer in Sep 2016. Got the invite after 2 rounds. Paid the application fees and then started adding the docs in the Immi account. I completed everything except Medicals and my wife was expecting. Requested for putting my application on hold till our child was born. We were blessed with a daughter in March end. And after few days got her passport created and requested them to move forward with my application. Got the medicals done and also attached my daughters birth certificate and Passport in the immi application. Was hoping to get the PR in some time.
> 
> ...


You have left the organisation just a couple of days back

Would the email I'd and your login credentials be frozen so fast ?

Can you not ask a colleague to login with your email I'd and password and check for any email ?

Cheers


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

I already checked. The email is not working any more!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddharth.krishna said:


> I already checked. The email is not working any more!!!


Then the email, if at all sent by the high commission will bounce back and they will know that something is wrong

It would have been better if you would have informed her during the interview about your job change, but I am sure that you panicked and became anxious and so you forgot to inform her the same

However, what is done is done.
In my opinion you should file the change of circumstances form immediately and inform the department of your new job and give the new job details like company name, designation contact numbers, official email I'd etc.

In all probability, once the email bounces or she gets the change of circumstances form, she will contact you again.
I am sure that she will also understand that you became anxious and panicked and that's why you forgot to inform her and send the email again to your new email,I'd 

Cheers


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Then the email, if at all sent by the high commission will bounce back and they will know that something is wrong
> 
> It would have been better if you would have informed her during the interview about your job change, but I am sure that you panicked and became anxious and so you forgot to inform her the same
> 
> ...


She had asked me about my official email Id and it was at this that I informed her about my company change and provided her the new comp's email id. But I havn't received the mail yet. Also I am not sure if I will receive the mail or not, as the new company is very stringent on security and with the recent ransomware out break, every1 has become too cautious!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddharth.krishna said:


> She had asked me about my official email Id and it was at this that I informed her about my company change and provided her the new comp's email id. But I havn't received the mail yet. Also I am not sure if I will receive the mail or not, as the new company is very stringent on security and with the recent ransomware out break, every1 has become too cautious!!!


Other then filing a change of circumstances form ASAP, I don't think there is anything you can do.
If you have the CO Email I'd, you can email him and explain to him the circumstances in which you may not be able,to receive their email and ask for a solution 

If you remember the name of the interviewer, you can contact the high commission in Delhi and see if you can send across any message to her by telephone or email

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

siddharth.krishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post and I am writing this post as I am concerned about my application. Some details first. I had applied for 189 with 65 points for Analyst programmer in Sep 2016. Got the invite after 2 rounds. Paid the application fees and then started adding the docs in the Immi account. I completed everything except Medicals as my wife was expecting. Requested for putting my application on hold till our child was born. We were blessed with a daughter in March end. And after few days got her passport created and requested them to move forward with my application. Got the medicals done and also attached my daughters birth certificate and Passport in the immi application. Was hoping to get the PR in some time.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight: you had a call from AHC at your new employer, where you had literally JUST started. In that call the individual asked you about your role. You told her all this, at your new employer, using the present tense to describe duties. You answered questions on your job, your manager, etc from your previous role while you were sat at your new employer. You then gave her an email address from your new employer, an email ID that bears no relation to the company name at which you had the experience you were discussing. 

OK, so if this is right, you have to understand it comes across as very suspect. Essentially she called a mobile number, which has no link to the employer mentioned, and now you will be sending mail from an address with no link to the employer mentioned. Coincidences do happen, and I understand you may have taken a day or two to update your immiaccount, but that's one big coincidence. 

I don't know you, so I'm not judging you as I cannot. If it's all above board, I would guess you need to update immiaccount (as you should do when something changes) asap and perhaps provide some extra evidence of changing roles, etc. My guess, I'm not sure. If you're not being entirely honest you need to have a serious think on what you're doing. There are serious consequences.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

siddharth.krishna said:


> She had asked me about my official email Id and it was at this that I informed her about my company change and provided her the new comp's email id. But I havn't received the mail yet. Also I am not sure if I will receive the mail or not, as the new company is very stringent on security and with the recent ransomware out break, every1 has become too cautious!!!


Please don't double post in future. I've answered your question on another thread. It's annoying to see it being addressed here also. Maybe the admin would be good enough to move my reply.

Other than what I said there, my thought is that they may be contacting your references from your previous company to check your story out. They will likely report that you left as of last Friday which would have the story check out.


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Let me get this straight: you had a call from AHC at your new employer, where you had literally JUST started. In that call the individual asked you about your role. You told her all this, at your new employer, using the present tense to describe duties. You answered questions on your job, your manager, etc from your previous role while you were sat at your new employer. You then gave her an email address from your new employer, an email ID that bears no relation to the company name at which you had the experience you were discussing.
> 
> OK, so if this is right, you have to understand it comes across as very suspect. Essentially she called a mobile number, which has no link to the employer mentioned, and now you will be sending mail from an address with no link to the employer mentioned. Coincidences do happen, and I understand you may have taken a day or two to update your immiaccount, but that's one big coincidence.
> 
> I don't know you, so I'm not judging you as I cannot. If it's all above board, I would guess you need to update immiaccount (as you should do when something changes) asap and perhaps provide some extra evidence of changing roles, etc. My guess, I'm not sure. If you're not being entirely honest you need to have a serious think on what you're doing. There are serious consequences.


Hi FFacs,

I am being honest with my details. Infact I have the salary slip of May 2017 from my previous company and Last working day email as well. Just that I thought after the medicals nothing is left as the CO asked only for the medicals to be done in the request email. I didnt inform about the change in employment as it would have complicated the process a bit with extra set of details required and would have taken more time for processing. 

And regarding the new company, I am not sure what details they require and what details would the employer provide as its been only 3 days since I joined.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

siddharth.krishna said:


> Hi FFacs,
> 
> I am being honest with my details. Infact I have the salary slip of May 2017 from my previous company and Last working day email as well. Just that I thought after the medicals nothing is left as the CO asked only for the medicals to be done in the request email. I didnt inform about the change in employment as it would have complicated the process a bit with extra set of details required and would have taken more time for processing.
> 
> And regarding the new company, I am not sure what details they require and what details would the employer provide as its been only 3 days since I joined.


Did she not bother to ask you some simple framing questions like "Am I talking to XXX? Did you apply for a visa? Who is your current employer? Tell me about your work at XXX Ltd?" It would be somewhat unprofessional if she just launched into "tell me all about your job". But hey....


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Did she not bother to ask you some simple framing questions like "Am I talking to XXX? Did you apply for a visa? Who is your current employer? Tell me about your work at XXX Ltd?" It would be somewhat unprofessional if she just launched into "tell me all about your job". But hey....


She did ask the details but not the current employer one. She went by my personal details like dob n all, dependent details, education details and then detailed discussion on the professional front. In the end she asked for the details to be sent through the office mail id and here I informed about my switch to new company. She did take my new mail id and said that she would be sending the mail to this id. And I do have the details she was asking, but I have not yet received the mail. 

Anyways I am planning on sending a written communication to my CO. Just that should I wait over it for a day to see if I receive the mail and send the mail tom evening our time if not received the mail or should I send now. All the other details regarding my education, ROR, company joining and leaving dates I got right.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

siddharth.krishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post and I am writing this post as I am concerned about my application. Some details first. I had applied for 189 with 65 points for Analyst programmer in Sep 2016. Got the invite after 2 rounds. Paid the application fees and then started adding the docs in the Immi account. I completed everything except Medicals and my wife was expecting. Requested for putting my application on hold till our child was born. We were blessed with a daughter in March end. And after few days got her passport created and requested them to move forward with my application. Got the medicals done and also attached my daughters birth certificate and Passport in the immi application. Was hoping to get the PR in some time.
> 
> ...




Oh! Is it for real? 

I won't get in into it what should have been done. However, I guess it is a matter of choice. I am afraid you have none other than confronting them with the facts. I hope you have all the requisite papers to support your new job. Lastly, be prepared to solve any queries that may come whilst you are convincing them. Also, collect all the information as asked by them.

Question is, How will you share your HR or senior's contact details if asked? I am putting forth my views so that you can think from a different perspective and not to add to your woes!

Stay cool and wish you luck!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I too got the AHC call on 7th June 2017 and requested to send PF and Bank statement. Still dint get any email from her (AHC). Not sure she will send it in a bulk to few applicants. If you receive the email from AHC please let me know.



siddharth.krishna said:


> She did ask the details but not the current employer one. She went by my personal details like dob n all, dependent details, education details and then detailed discussion on the professional front. In the end she asked for the details to be sent through the office mail id and here I informed about my switch to new company. She did take my new mail id and said that she would be sending the mail to this id. And I do have the details she was asking, but I have not yet received the mail.
> 
> Anyways I am planning on sending a written communication to my CO. Just that should I wait over it for a day to see if I receive the mail and send the mail tom evening our time if not received the mail or should I send now. All the other details regarding my education, ROR, company joining and leaving dates I got right.


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Hari, Good that atleast you can see some progress on your case. 

Any clue on why did she ask you the bank statements? I thought you must have uploaded them along with payslips?



hari_it_ram said:


> I too got the AHC call on 7th June 2017 and requested to send PF and Bank statement. Still dint get any email from her (AHC). Not sure she will send it in a bulk to few applicants. If you receive the email from AHC please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Only they ask more on points claiming employment only if I'm not wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, I always upload my Payslip, bank statement and Tax statement after each month salary credit in ImmI Account, but this may not be passed over to AHC person (just my guess). She told on the call that shd she got my Payslip.

Or

She just want to verify I have really "work in current company" by getting a response from my official ID. 

Not sure, However, I am ready with all docs but no email from them  If someone got the request email from AHC, please share the email address here.



ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Hari, Good that atleast you can see some progress on your case.
> 
> Any clue on why did she ask you the bank statements? I thought you must have uploaded them along with payslips?


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, I always upload my Payslip, bank statement and Tax statement after each month salary credit in ImmI Account, but this may not be passed over to AHC person (just my guess). She told on the call that shd she got my Payslip.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,

I am still waiting for the mail. I even tried calling the AHC New Delhi and there helpline number in mumbai a well but of no use. Even tried sending a mail to '[email protected]', but again nothing positive from there as well. In a nutshell we will have to sit and wait and hope for the best.

Though I have noticed one thing common for most of the guys who received call from AHC previously. There enquiry was made to the HR department as well. If we receive positive response from there, then this will go in our favour. Anyways this is all speculations. Only time will tell.

Regards
Siddharth K


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

siddharth.krishna said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I too feel the same. I guess they first contact the HR and then the candidate. Not sure whether they called or reached via email, however, my company have separate team to handle these verification process. Hope the things goes better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Hari,

From where did you get the PF statement??


----------



## drashti (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello all,
I am getting paid in cash every month and mode of consideration is specifically mentioned as cash in my appointment letter. Will there be any issue as i am not getting any credit from employer in bank account ? To whom they would meet in case of physical verification i.e. my manager only or tosomeone else as well ? I heard from my agent that they also ask security guard or canteen person as well that whether this guy was coming here regularly or not ? Will anyone please shed some light on this ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you have UAN username and Password?



arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> From where did you get the PF statement??


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

No, I do not have UAN. But I will generate it soon.

But right now I am checking with my wife's UAN number by login into EPFO member portal. I do not see any option to pull PF statement.

Can you direct me how to pull that report?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Login with the UAN username and password.

https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp

you can download the PF statements.

Download it whenever the site works, dont delay. We never know when it will go down.



arvindjoshi said:


> No, I do not have UAN. But I will generate it soon.
> 
> But right now I am checking with my wife's UAN number by login into EPFO member portal. I do not see any option to pull PF statement.
> 
> Can you direct me how to pull that report?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drashti said:


> Hello all,
> I am getting paid in cash every month and mode of consideration is specifically mentioned as cash in my appointment letter. Will there be any issue as i am not getting any credit from employer in bank account ? To whom they would meet in case of physical verification i.e. my manager only or tosomeone else as well ? I heard from my agent that they also ask security guard or canteen person as well that whether this guy was coming here regularly or not ? Will anyone please shed some light on this ?


Have you already applied for the visa or you are still in the planning stage ?

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot, Hari.


----------



## drashti (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi newbienz,
Thanks for response on my query. I have submitted eoi n waiting to be invited. I m too much worried about employment verification. Please give me some idea on it how do they do it ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drashti said:


> Hi newbienz,
> Thanks for response on my query. I have submitted eoi n waiting to be invited. I m too much worried about employment verification. Please give me some idea on it how do they do it ???


1. It's not sure they would do a verification, but the probability would be 50/50. The decision to do or not, I presume would depend on how strong you have made your case with supporting documents 

2. Generally they ask the Australian High commission in India to do the verification and send them the report, if the experience was in India

3. The AHC would then either contact you or the company HR but most probably both to confirm that all the facts given in the documents by you are true. The contact can by email or by telephone call . The probability of a call is higher
There has been a reported instance recently on the forum of the AHC personally visiting the office to enquire, but in my opinion those are very isolated cases

As long as you have not given any false declarations about your RNR or duration of the job, you have nothing to be worried about

Cheers


----------



## drashti (Jun 30, 2016)

newbienz said:


> drashti said:
> 
> 
> > Hi newbienz,
> ...


Thanks for reply. I have submitted all correct details... lets see what happens next.. will update it in forum for others to get idea about it. N yes my experience is in India. Thank u...


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I too feel the same. I guess they first contact the HR and then the candidate. Not sure whether they called or reached via email, however, my company have separate team to handle these verification process. Hope the things goes better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi Hari,

Are you planning on dropping a mail to your CO that you have not received the mail from the AHC?

I am thinking of doing this... what do u think?

Regards
Siddharth K


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

siddharth.krishna said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




May be wait for this week and decide ? 

The reason is, there are more cases where the applicant who missed the call still got the grant even though AHC never bothered to call them again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

hi guys 
By god grace i have received mine and my wife grant today. 
It was written as auto - grant notification in my mail id. 
I wrote a mail yesterday for my status. 
For details please refer my signature.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> hi guys
> By god grace i have received mine and my wife grant today.
> It was written as auto - grant notification in my mail id.
> I wrote a mail yesterday for my status.
> For details please refer my signature.


thats a great news Nikhil... good luck


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> thats a great news Nikhil... good luck


hi sultan 
thanks man 
just wanted to know , 
now what needs to be done once i get the grant , 
could you please help me out on the same with a walkthrough of activities. 
My IED is 14 july 2017


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> hi guys
> By god grace i have received mine and my wife grant today.
> It was written as auto - grant notification in my mail id.
> I wrote a mail yesterday for my status.
> For details please refer my signature.


Hi Nick

Congrats on your grant  Finally some good news for people who are waiting for more than a year.. even i got verification call on may 30th... 

Whats your IED?

Thanks 

Vishnu


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Viaan said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Congrats on your grant  Finally some good news for people who are waiting for more than a year.. even i got verification call on may 30th...
> 
> ...


Hi 
thanks buddy 
Its 14 july 2017 , taken up by adeliade. 

Regards 
Nikhil


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> hi sultan
> thanks man
> just wanted to know ,
> now what needs to be done once i get the grant ,
> ...


Hey Nikhil, if you are not planning to relocate soon then think of an initial entry before IED, even for 1 day will be good

we will keep in touch


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

Congrats Nikhil ! 


nickchamp said:


> hi guys
> By god grace i have received mine and my wife grant today.
> It was written as auto - grant notification in my mail id.
> I wrote a mail yesterday for my status.
> For details please refer my signature.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> Hi
> thanks buddy
> Its 14 july 2017 , taken up by adeliade.
> 
> ...


Hi Nikhil,

Did they ask you to redo PCC or something? 

Thanks

Vishnu


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Viaan said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> Did they ask you to redo PCC or something?
> 
> ...


hi vishnu 
No as it only expires after 1 year of completion 
My PCC was done in the month of july last year


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Grt Nick  Congrats and Hope you will have smooth validation trip with this short IED. 



nickchamp said:


> hi guys
> By god grace i have received mine and my wife grant today.
> It was written as auto - grant notification in my mail id.
> I wrote a mail yesterday for my status.
> For details please refer my signature.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Update guys,

Got second call from AHC and they told that they had problem with email server. In next 10mins got the request email for documents and replied to the email by attaching PF and Bank Statement.

Hoping for the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Update guys,
> 
> Got second call from AHC and they told that they had problem with email server. In next 10mins got the request email for documents and replied to the email by attaching PF and Bank Statement.
> 
> ...


ahha, good luck


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks mate 



sultan_azam said:


> ahha, good luck


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Update guys,
> 
> Got second call from AHC and they told that they had problem with email server. In next 10mins got the request email for documents and replied to the email by attaching PF and Bank Statement.
> 
> ...


Get Ready to Post ur Grant news soon jii...

God Bless u with a quick grant..


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hope I can do ji. Thanks for your message. 



Mudassar_SM said:


> Get Ready to Post ur Grant news soon jii...
> 
> God Bless u with a quick grant..


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hope I can do ji. Thanks for your message.


Hope we all get the grant soon...

Vishnu


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...


Dear Sultan,

Could you please provide me the email address which was requesting for your employment verification and the subject of the email, so that i can ask my HR department to check through in case if it went unnoticed or as a spam. 

Thank you in anticipation for your prompt feedback


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

are they granting any 189 visa since last 2 months?


----------



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> are they granting any 189 visa since last 2 months?


Check @ immitracker.com


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> Update guys,
> 
> Got second call from AHC and they told that they had problem with email server. In next 10mins got the request email for documents and replied to the email by attaching PF and Bank Statement.
> 
> ...


I too received the call from AHC on 13th and she had spelled my email id incorrectly. Got it corrected and received the mail on the same day. Sent the docs on Friday as the PF statement took sometime to generate...Not sure what to expect now...


----------



## amabrouk (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Do we have to submit same experience reference documents that I sent to ACS when I lodge the visa? Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amabrouk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we have to submit same experience reference documents that I sent to ACS when I lodge the visa? Thanks


Yes. The ACS outcome letter gives you an indication that you should submit them. It says that your outcome has been delivered purely based on the claims you made/ documents you submitted and DIBP may want to have these claims/ documents verified themselves.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyother doc requested apart from PF? Would you mind to PM your number or email so that we could touch base offline and sync over further actions?



siddharth.krishna said:


> I too received the call from AHC on 13th and she had spelled my email id incorrectly. Got it corrected and received the mail on the same day. Sent the docs on Friday as the PF statement took sometime to generate...Not sure what to expect now...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amabrouk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we have to submit same experience reference documents that I sent to ACS when I lodge the visa? Thanks


You have to submit a complete set of document s to DIBP which you have used to get your skills assessed

So obviously the same reference letter will also be a part of it

Cheers


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> Anyother doc requested apart from PF? Would you mind to PM your number or email so that we could touch base offline and sync over further actions?


She asked for my salary slips, Bank Statements and PF Statement... And I am new here, not sure how to PM someone... Please PM me once and we can take it further from there...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddharth.krishna said:


> She asked for my salary slips, Bank Statements and PF Statement... And I am new here, not sure how to PM someone... Please PM me once and we can take it further from there...


When you click the mouse on the name of the person you wish to PM, there will be drop down, which will show the option for sending private message. Click on send private message and then proceed 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When you click the mouse on the name of the person you wish to PM, there will be drop down, which will show the option for sending private message. Click on send private message and then proceed
> 
> Cheers


He is new to expat forum as per his mssg, therefore expat forum won't allow him to initiate a PM.

One has to be a few posts / days old for PM to be enabled. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> He is new to expat forum as per his mssg, therefore expat forum won't allow him to initiate a PM.
> 
> One has to be a few posts / days old for PM to be enabled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Private Message access is generally possible within one hour of making 5 posts.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

siddharth.krishna said:


> I too received the call from AHC on 13th and she had spelled my email id incorrectly. Got it corrected and received the mail on the same day. Sent the docs on Friday as the PF statement took sometime to generate...Not sure what to expect now...


Are you guys receiving call from AHC to provide PF, salary slips etc only for current employer or for previous employers as well? 

I also wonder why you did not submit these documents while lodging the Visa as advised by everyone? 

And if you don't have these documents, how you manage the situation?

Last question, people who are being requested for these documents submitted statutory declaration of HR reference letter?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Are you guys receiving call from AHC to provide PF, salary slips etc only for current employer or for previous employers as well?
> 
> I also wonder why you did not submit these documents while lodging the Visa as advised by everyone?
> 
> ...


I had submitted all these docs already but they are still asking for it...Just some part of verification... Well you generally have these docs available for all companies and the PF statement can be requested online on the EPF site... ANd they asked for the docs from the current organization mentioned in your EOI...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddharth.krishna said:


> I had submitted all these docs already but they are still asking for it...Just some part of verification... Well you generally have these docs available for all companies and the PF statement can be requested online on the EPF site... ANd they asked for the docs from the current organization mentioned in your EOI...


Did you submit HR reference letter or SD during assessment ?

Cheers


----------



## siddharth.krishna (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you submit HR reference letter or SD ?
> 
> Cheers


I had submitted Skill certificate provided by the HR on the letter head for all the companies I worked with...


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sabhishek982 said:


> Are you guys receiving call from AHC to provide PF, salary slips etc only for current employer or for previous employers as well?
> 
> I also wonder why you did not submit these documents while lodging the Visa as advised by everyone?
> 
> ...



Calls from AHC are not because applicants did not front load or whatever they call it.
That's verification of claims, any applicant will get a call at any time during the processing of case.

What happens when an applicant front loads unnecessary bunch of documents?
process will be delayed.

Recommended is upload what is required , not a whole bucket full of documents.

AHC or DIBP can request anything related to case as many times as they want untill they get a clear picture.


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you submit HR reference letter or SD during assessment ?
> 
> Cheers




I had submitted in immi account both like reference letter from HR (same letter when I applied skill select) and SD from my team lead .

I am thinking if they need any further evidence sure they will call or email to my HR instead of team lead . Pls correct me if I am wrong . 

Thx.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

worldking said:


> I had submitted in immi account both like reference letter from HR (same letter when I applied skill select) and SD from my team lead .
> 
> I am thinking if they need any further evidence sure they will call or email to my HR instead of team lead . Pls correct me if I am wrong .
> 
> ...


Whom they will call will be decided by AHC.
You cannot second guess them 

Cheers


----------



## worldking (Jan 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Whom they will call will be decided by AHC.
> 
> You cannot second guess them
> 
> ...




Thx for your reply newbienz . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

i have filled my visa through consultancy..if AHC calls for employment verification, do they call me directly or they call my consultancy..i hope they call me directly,..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

omsaibaba said:


> i have filled my visa through consultancy..if AHC calls for employment verification, do they call me directly or they call my consultancy..i hope they call me directly,..



either you or your employer will get a call from AHC , not your consultancy


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Is PF statement required ????


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

dillipreddy said:


> Is PF statement required ????




If CO or AHC needs it, we have to present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

hari_it_ram said:


> If CO or AHC needs it, we have to present.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi Hari, 

I never had a PF account.......
my employment started in 2007 with basic salary of rs 7000, it is voluntary to have PF deducted from salary above 6500 and mandatory for below 6500 and after 2014 gov of India had raised the mandatory sealing to 15000. And im drawing salary above 15k in 2014 and i never had a PF account from the start of my career due to above reasons.

can u guys correct me if im wrong


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

dillipreddy said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even now you don't own a PF account?. I can understand in 2007 and 2014. What about UAN these days?

If you don't have still, then prepare a doc with these justification and keep it ready along with the voluntary rules and 15000/- as a mandatory sealing. Any govt ads or notification shd be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

thanks hari for the quick reply 

Yeah i dont have a PF account even now , becoz once u start it has to go on regardless my salary, i didnt show any interest in having the account............... maybe should i start now ????? only for the sake of PR verification ..... any advise


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

dillipreddy said:


> thanks hari for the quick reply
> 
> Yeah i dont have a PF account even now , becoz once u start it has to go on regardless my salary, i didnt show any interest in having the account............... maybe should i start now ????? only for the sake of PR verification ..... any advise




Starting now may be good for you, however, you have to Justify for previous FY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Quick query, I have got a positive Vetassess skill assessment and I will be claiming 15 points there as my relavant experience is more then 10 years, but Vetassess has given 9.3 years which is still sufficient to claim 15 points.

All my 9.3 years of experience is with 1 company itself as I am working here since 12 years. While I have got a detailed RnR letter from HR, I have also got them to mention details of VP of my company who can be reached incase they want more details. 

If AHC tries to verify details of exactly what I have done with my HR they may not be able to provide details as they wont know my role, however they can authenticate the letter was issued by them, my joining date and designations etc...

In such cases will they call the details given on the letter which are of VP of the company or will they try calling me? The only concern is HR will not know details of the role.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simaria_c said:


> Quick query, I have got a positive Vetassess skill assessment and I will be claiming 15 points there as my relavant experience is more then 10 years, but Vetassess has given 9.3 years which is still sufficient to claim 15 points.
> 
> All my 9.3 years of experience is with 1 company itself as I am working here since 12 years. While I have got a detailed RnR letter from HR, I have also got them to mention details of VP of my company who can be reached incase they want more details.
> 
> ...


As long as you have given everything truthfully, you have nothing to worry about
Let AHC contact whom they want. They will also realise that HR do not have deep knowledge of the RNR of each employee
The AHC Investigators are well versed in what to ask and from whom
They can separate the chaff from the wheat

You are worrying unnecessarily 
It's not as if AHC job is to prevent people from becoming permanent residents but only to prevent the shady applicants from taking advantage of the system.
They need your skills as much as you want to migrate, just keep that in mind

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

simaria_c said:


> Quick query, I have got a positive Vetassess skill assessment and I will be claiming 15 points there as my relavant experience is more then 10 years, but Vetassess has given 9.3 years which is still sufficient to claim 15 points.
> 
> All my 9.3 years of experience is with 1 company itself as I am working here since 12 years. While I have got a detailed RnR letter from HR, I have also got them to mention details of VP of my company who can be reached incase they want more details.
> 
> ...


The way I see it, its easy to verify considering all experience is with the same employer. Even more easier if its a MNC.

Don't worry about HR, its kind of obvious that HRs are elusive of RnR. 

For all you know the employment verification may not even happen if the paperwork and evidence is solid. 

Good luck !





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> The way I see it, its easy to verify considering all experience is with the same employer. Even more easier if its a MNC.
> 
> Don't worry about HR, its kind of obvious that HRs are elusive of RnR.
> 
> ...


Thanks, just saw that you applied for UK PCC sometime back. Did you get the certificate? it comes by post right? I will also need one at later stage...


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

simaria_c said:


> Thanks, just saw that you applied for UK PCC sometime back. Did you get the certificate? it comes by post right?


Yes..came by post. Took about 10 working days.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

simaria_c said:


> Quick query, I have got a positive Vetassess skill assessment and I will be claiming 15 points there as my relavant experience is more then 10 years, but Vetassess has given 9.3 years which is still sufficient to claim 15 points.
> 
> All my 9.3 years of experience is with 1 company itself as I am working here since 12 years. While I have got a detailed RnR letter from HR, I have also got them to mention details of VP of my company who can be reached incase they want more details.
> 
> ...


It should be enough for an HR if they can authenticate the letter, 

In ideal situation HR is not supposed to know all the jobs an employee delivers, it is the manager of employee who actually knows the job of his subordinate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

*help required*

Hi dude,

it is very annoying to face the job verification as we may land up loosing the existing job.

Well may case is also with Adeliade CO.Can you share your current status about the grant or any further interview you faced

thanks in advance




nickchamp said:


> Hi
> So the CO interacted afterwards, I lodged a complaint on immi feedback system, after which the skilled support team and business support team interacted with me to add my wife details in the application lodged.
> After that no contact made by them except AHC which happened on 05 may 2017.
> AHC also asked regarding the relevant experience companies, RnR and details of designation.
> ...


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

*help*

Hi Nikhil,

good to see that you have got the golden ticket after a long hurdle.

Can you share your detail experience about how things went when verification started by AHC.

I know that you are in the next level of staircase but but you mind sparing time in writing what all difficulties you face.

About me in nutshell.

My case is verification is pending.
My reference letter has got the landline no of my GM who has retired and currently no GM.

I have not informed to HR nor I can do as I am a govt employee .

no--idea--if the call come, what will i say regarding HR no.
Even if i reveal, and if AHU calls up--they will ask for NOC first which nobody will give until and unless i put my paper down






nickchamp said:


> Hi
> thanks buddy
> Its 14 july 2017 , taken up by adeliade.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrinalkm said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> good to see that you have got the golden ticket after a long hurdle.
> 
> ...


If the person who signed the reference letter has retired, in my opinion you should inform the CO of the same and the name and contact details of the person who has replaced him

This can be done through form 1022
In case AHC calls up ands finds out on their own that the manager has retired and you have not informed DIBP, that would be a mark against you

Cheers


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Thanks Vikas.... and thanks to the forum and its members for sharing their experiences


Hi Sultan,

I have seen a lot of helps from your end in this forum.

Can you share your knowledge about how they do verification government org.

I am from ministry of telecom and our hrd doesnt work based on email.Moreover government HRD wing is so big that it is very difficult to identify which department will entertain this call.

left out is my IT wing from where the letter has gone.
The experience reference is given by my GM who is retired now .Current GM doesnt know me nor he will support this kind of activities.

Can you please guide how to tackle this kind of case.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Mri


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...


Hi Sultan,

I have seen a lot of helps from your end in this forum.

Can you share your knowledge about how they do verification government org.

I am from ministry of telecom and our hrd doesnt work based on email.Moreover government HRD wing is so big that it is very difficult to identify which department will entertain this call.

left out is my IT wing from where the letter has gone.
The experience reference is given by my GM who is retired now .Current GM doesnt know me nor he will support this kind of activities.

Can you please guide how to tackle this kind of case.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Mri


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mrinalkm said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I have seen a lot of helps from your end in this forum.
> 
> ...


The employment verification which I have mentioned involves a maharatna organisation, it was directed to company HR, HR may ask the person who signed your letter

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

ok,

but we have no email system .

only fax and phone.

even our hrd is so big, I don't know how he will map me or even if he calls me which number to give or whose email id(all gmail or yahoo) to give.


Even if i give gmail ids, he will not agree.

No idea--what to do


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrinalkm said:


> ok,
> 
> but we have no email system .
> 
> ...


When the AHC calls you for verification, you can give the official board number of the company and the extension number, name and designation of the HR manager under whom you work or alternatively your manager's above details 

As you rightly said they will not accept the gmail or any private email id or mobile number.

Board phone number which is in the public domain with the extension is the only communication they will accept or else they may decide to make a personal visit

I don't see any other alternative for verification to the satisfaction of AHC


Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mrinalkm said:


> ok,
> 
> but we have no email system .
> 
> ...




You have certain choices,

As GM who signed your Ref letter retired, 
Try to get same signed by current line manager.Keep both letters.

Write explanation why and what happened.

Above all, AHC knows how Govt firms work and they have their sources to verify the authenticity.

If you provided all required docs relax.

But, keep a record of all messages you transmitted through mail or through phone while requesting for RnR and current communication with your hierarchy ( I mean every detail)

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

hi,

What happened to your case.

I have also done the same thing and worried about if they call my HRD,The collegue who helped me will be in soup as well as me?


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

*please share your your AHC experince*

Hi dude,

Saw your thread,Can yoy please share your AHC experience.

Did they called your HR for verification?






nickchamp said:


> Hi Sultan Brother
> I received a call from AHC on 05 may 2017
> I lodged my visa on 25 june 2016.
> They ask questions you mentioned in the writeup.
> ...


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

*Employment Verification*

Hi,

My manager has received the verification email from the AHC. Just want to know that if he provides verification do I still expect verification call from AHC too? or they just feel okay from my manager verification?

Regards


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My manager has received the verification email from the AHC. Just want to know that if he provides verification do I still expect verification call from AHC too? or they just feel okay from my manager verification?
> 
> Regards


-
And will it be fine if he responds by coming Monday?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My manager has received the verification email from the AHC. Just want to know that if he provides verification do I still expect verification call from AHC too? or they just feel okay from my manager verification?
> 
> Regards


Depends on how satisfied they are with his reply 

You can never be sure in these matters as they are all subjective

The earlier the manager replies, it's better, but Monday appears to be reasonable 

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My manager has received the verification email from the AHC. Just want to know that if he provides verification do I still expect verification call from AHC too? or they just feel okay from my manager verification?
> 
> Regards


In most of the cases, it is fine, if your employer gives them a satisfactory answer as per the questions asked. Can you confirm from which email address AHC has contacted your employer? And what questions they have asked? You can PM me if you want. That would be of great help.



yousufkhan said:


> -
> And will it be fine if he responds by coming Monday?


That seem fine.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Depends on how satisfied they are with his reply
> 
> You can never be sure in these matters as they are all subjective
> 
> ...


-

Thanks for the detailed reply


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> In most of the cases, it is fine, if your employer gives them a satisfactory answer as per the questions asked. Can you confirm from which email address AHC has contacted your employer? And what questions they have asked? You can PM me if you want. That would be of great help.
> 
> 
> 
> That seem fine.


-
Hi,

My manager hasn't shared with me but what he informs me is that they want to verify my designation, tasks & responsibilities, salary, and working hours.

I am not aware of email ID but I have heard from other people that they receive email from employees working in embassy/consulate.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Damn.. That sounds pretty intense and thorough! Good luck. Hope the next correspondence brings good news along with it!



sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My manager has received the verification email from the AHC. Just want to know that if he provides verification do I still expect verification call from AHC too? or they just feel okay from my manager verification?
> 
> Regards


My ex-manager's timeline:

Visa Lodge: 04-Nov-2016
CO contact: 14 Nov-2016 and 17-Feb-2017
AHC email to HR: 09-Apr-2017
Employer response to AHC: 24-Apr-2017
AHC personal call: 20-May-2017
Grant: 14-June-2017


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

*AHC call*

Does every visa applicant get this call ? Do you know if there is a person who got the call and got his/her visa denied?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Does every visa applicant get this call ? Do you know if there is a person who got the call and got his/her visa denied?


Not everyone gets this call, happens entirely at their discretion. Yes, know a few who received the 'intention to refuse the visa' (aka NJ) letter purely based on this telephonic interview.


----------



## drashti (Jun 30, 2016)

I am working in a small organisation. My employer uses gmail account to make conversation through mails. I have all documents ready to proove my employment like pay slip. Appointment letter, appraisal letter, Tax returns etc. I dont have bank statement as i receive salaey in cash and also PF is not deducted as my organization is exempted. I heard that CO does not accept gmail address and also dont rely on mobile numbers.
Is there any thing based on which CO can reject my application ??


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

drashti said:


> I am working in a small organisation. My employer uses gmail account to make conversation through mails. I have all documents ready to proove my employment like pay slip. Appointment letter, appraisal letter, Tax returns etc. I dont have bank statement as i receive salaey in cash and also PF is not deducted as my organization is exempted. I heard that CO does not accept gmail address and also dont rely on mobile numbers.
> Is there any thing based on which CO can reject my application ??



1. Request a letter from your HR or person responsible for PRM in your company on letter head mentioning your salary is consolidated ,paid in cash and under tax bracket, hence no tax and reason for PF exemption.

2. As long as e-mail and phone number are in use , no issue,

3.Check the registration of your company whether its registered or not in Ministry of corporate affairs.

Ministry Of Corporate Affairs - Government of India

Provide registration doc of company if possible 


Good luck


----------



## drashti (Jun 30, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> drashti said:
> 
> 
> > I am working in a small organisation. My employer uses gmail account to make conversation through mails. I have all documents ready to proove my employment like pay slip. Appointment letter, appraisal letter, Tax returns etc. I dont have bank statement as i receive salaey in cash and also PF is not deducted as my organization is exempted. I heard that CO does not accept gmail address and also dont rely on mobile numbers.
> ...




Thank u so much for response. It is not company. It is a partnership firm. I can provide partnership deed if needed.
All emails and mobile numbers are well in use.
Is there anything else that i need to do ?


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

sultan_azam said:


> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> ...



Reading this at the end of 2019!!!
Such an informative post
Gone are the days now, where people used to get visas in a span of months
Great post and much appreciated!!

My info : 189 Visa applied on June 20 2019 (261313 with 85 points)
190 days post visa lodge with no verification or contact!

Status is still received


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

drashti said:


> Thank u so much for response. It is not company. It is a partnership firm. I can provide partnership deed if needed.
> All emails and mobile numbers are well in use.
> Is there anything else that i need to do ?


Was there any progress for your case?


----------

